# Northern Illinois Generic Pond Snails - Good/Bad?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I've read that small snails can eat algae. 

I was wondering about some small black snails ( which I can't identify ) that are common to our local ponds. The look almost like small balls no bigger than a popcorn kernel. They're not apple, spiral, trumpet, or ramshorn snails.

Would it be bad to add them to a planted tank? Has anyone had experience with them in regards to eating plants?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Before releasing them into your aquarium, I'd suggest placing them in a small container with both algae and a sample of the plants you keep. See which ones they eat.

But you would probably be best off getting snails that you know will be compatible with the home tropical aquarium plants that you keep. I keep a local species of snail that I know only eats algae, but I had to do the same trial to learn if they would be good.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Great tip, I will use it before I introduce new snails into my tanks.


Thanks.


----------

